# Mountainbiken im Winter ??



## Jonn^y (5. August 2007)

Hallo ich bin Mountainbikeanfänger und mache keinen Wintersport so wie Snowboarden oder Skifahren.  Jetzt wollte ich fragen ob Biken auch im Winter möglich ist wenn kein Schnee liegt??


----------



## Unrest (5. August 2007)

Nein, es ist sogar strengstens verboten im Winter zu biken, auch wenn kein Schnee liegt, die sonne scheint und die Freibäder öffnen. Wenn Schnee liegt und du gehst biken, dann wirst du mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit dabei sterben.
Scherz bei Seite.. 

Klar ist es möglich im Winter zu biken. Je nach Wetter ists natürlich schwerer - Schnee/Schneematsch/Regen = Schlamm - oder einfacher - Frost = Autobahn.
Worauf du allerdings achten solltest ist wettergerechte Kleidung.. Also nicht in kurzen Sachen bei 0°C raus gehen zum Biken, aber das versteht sich ja von selbst... 
Wenn Schnee liegt wird die Sache umso "schöner". Zum einen sind weniger Leute im Wald unterwegs und zum andern fällt man weich(er) bei Schnee. Das "negative" an Schnee ist, dass es "ein wenig" mehr Kraft frisst, aber das ist ja nicht schlecht.
Was das Material anbelangt: Immer gut trocknen und putzen. Vor allem, wenn du auf (gestreuten) Straßen fährst - Streusalz tut Kette/-nblättern und Ritzeln gar nicht gut... 


Gruß
Unrest
PS: Darf man fragen, wie du auf die Idee kommst, dass es evtl. im Winter nicht möglich ist zu fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Korgano (5. August 2007)

Ich finde bei Schnee Schockt das gar nicht mehr. Mit Spickes hab ich das noch nicht ausprobiert. Aber ohne komme ich da nicht weiter.
Bis 5 Grad hab ich auch noch Bock, darunter wirds langsam unangenehm.


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (5. August 2007)

weichei  und ich dachte ihr seid mountainbiker.....

ne im ernst ich fahr bei jedem wetter, jeder temperatur und besonders gerne wenn schnee liegt


----------



## Jonn^y (5. August 2007)

Jetzt mal zur meiner Verteidigung.
Ich fahre jetzt auch bei jedem Wetter und werde es auch weiterhin tun.
Ich mein ob es nicht zu gefährlich ist im Winter zu fahren oder so?


----------



## MiketheBikeWW (5. August 2007)

Jonn^y schrieb:


> Jetzt mal zur meiner Verteidigung.
> Ich fahre jetzt auch bei jedem Wetter und werde es auch weiterhin tun.
> Ich mein ob es nicht zu gefährlich ist im Winter zu fahren oder so?




War letzten Winter auf einer von Laub bedeckten Eisplatte ausgerutscht und voll auf die Schnauze geflogen. Aber egal, lebbe geht(ging) weida! 


Hat auch einen Vorteil, die Trails sind bei Frost jedenfalls nicht matschig und die Bikeklamotten bleiben taufrisch! 


Also, Mann oder Maus???


----------



## fritzn (5. August 2007)

Snowbiken ist auf jeden Fall geil, wenn der nächste Winter aber wird wie der letzte, brauchst Du dir keine Gedanken machen...
Dicke Reifen sind ne gute Idee, das Bike mögichst wartungsarm aufbauen.
Tja, Eis auf dem Trail kann unangenehm werden, besonders unter einer feinen Schicht Neuschnee zieht es Dir sofort das Rad weg. Hab mir so eine schöne Schlüsselbeinprellung geholt, denn genau dort lag ein Baumstamm mit herausstehendem abgesägten Ast in meine Richtung. Da sitzt man dann erstmal fünf Minuten und überlegt sich, warum man so blöd war, alleine los zu fahren. War auch alles andere als angenehm, noch 15 km nach Hause zu fahren. 
Aber sowas kann eben passieren, schliesslich spielen wir nicht Minigolf.
Es wird natürlich auch wesentlich früher dunkel.

Allgemeine Faustregeln:
Straßen am besten vermeiden wg. dem Salz (bei blankem Alu Korrosion).
2 Stunden sind eigentlich genug.
Nicht alleine fahren.
Dunkelheit beachten, Licht mitnehmen.
Leichte Klamotten zum fahren, dickere für die Pause in den Rucksack.
Bremsfunktion öfter mal kontrollieren.
Schaltung kann vereisen.
Jederzeit mit Eis rechnen.

Am meisten Spaß macht alles, was Skipisten-ähnlich ist. Breites Gefälle, Gras als Untergrund.

Federung ist ok, auch Fully, denn gefrorener Boden wird schnell zum harten Waschbrett. Ein Starrbike mit dicken Reifen ist natürlich unanfälliger.


----------



## wof (6. August 2007)

Hallo

..wer im Winter Biken möchte, ohne Schnee, kann ich nur den Gardasee empfehlen, wir sind schon seit jahren unten -- bilder auf www.wofbikebox.de.. bis 600Hm geht alles Problemlos...


----------



## gerry (7. August 2007)

Hi,
rauf mit den Spikes und komm zu uns nach Tirol, wir fahren hier Schipisten, Rodelbahnen und wenn wenig Schnee liegt Trails.
Die Runden sind bis 1500Hm und bei jeder Temperatur´.
Nein ich mag schon den Sommer viel lieber aber ich/wir machen halt im Winter nichts anderes als biken. 
Auf eisigen Rodelbahnen mit Spikes bzw. auf einer Schipiste die so eisig ist das die meisten Schifahrer da nicht mehr fahren wollen da kommt die Stunde der Spikes  da bricht man seine Geschwindigkeitsrekorde, Weitsprungrekorde und und und.
Wir fahren meist ganz in der Früh bevor der Lift aufmacht dann sind wenig Leute auf der Piste, oder mit Edison (Fa. Lupine Lampen) miten in der Nacht.

Das Rad volle einölen und Salzstrassen meiden, Spikes drauf, Windstopper Jacke und Hose zum abfahren ab -12°C auch eine Windstopper Sturmhaube unterm Helm, Schihandschuhe....................
also macht schon Spass 

Tiefste Temperatur die wir gefahren sind waren -19,5°C auf einer 1000Hm langen Rodelbahn nähe Innsbruck.

LG Gerry


----------



## HirsL (30. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

hier hat's vorhin angefangen zu schnein und da ich morgen ne Runde Biken wollte, frag ich mich als eher Unerfahrener, was das Thema Biken im Winter anbelangt:

Wo kann das Streusalz außer an Kette, Kettenblatt, Ritzeln und blankem Alu noch schaden?
Und was ist nach jeder Fahrt bei der Streusalz im Spiel war zu tun und wie ist es zu putzen?

MfG HirsL


----------



## Unrest (30. Oktober 2008)

Die Lager können, sofern sie nicht vernünftig gedichtet sind, auch Schaden nehmen.
Alle Lager wohlgemerkt. Ist aber heutzutage eigentlich nur noch bei Billigprodukten der Fall.
Dennoch würde ich alle meine Lager neu schmieren um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen.
Deine Züge solltest du auch checken, denn ist da "schlechtes" Fett drin, wirds zäh, und ist da Wasser drin wirds frieren. Also: Züge säubern/tauschen und leicht neu fetten,

Nach ner Fahrt im Schnee/Regen: Rad ganz normal sauber machen und abtrocknen, Kette direkt wieder ölen und schon dürfte nichts mehr passieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike-flori_clz (30. Oktober 2008)

also ich wohne im Oberharz. hier is quasi das ganze Jahr über Winter
nein, im Ernst, der Winter ist klasse zum biken, auch wenn es hier manchmal aufgrund der immensen schneehöhen schier unmöglich ist die waldwege zu befahren.
trotzdem bin ich immer wenns geht mit dem bike, oder skier oder joggenderweise unterwegs.
sonnenschein und schnee ist einfach eine geile kombi


----------



## Unrest (30. Oktober 2008)

Allerdings auch sackgefährlich wegen Schneeblindheit...
-> Deswegen: Sonnenbrille!


----------



## farbenfroh (30. Oktober 2008)

na klar kann man im winter fahren...
ist für mich nur eine große überwindung vom warmen schönen haus mit kamin und lebkuchen raus in die 0 grad kälte 
aber macht natürlich super viel spaß im weißen wald unterwegs zu sein  (wenn mal schnee liegen bleiben würde)


----------



## Neckarinsel (31. Oktober 2008)

farbenfroh schrieb:


> na klar kann man im winter fahren...
> ist für mich nur eine große überwindung vom warmen schönen haus mit kamin und lebkuchen raus in die 0 grad kälte
> aber macht natürlich super viel spaß im weißen wald unterwegs zu sein  (wenn mal schnee liegen bleiben würde)



wenn die Wege und Strassen vereist sind, dann bleibe ich auch lieber im warmen Haus, bei Lebkuchen und *Glühwein*


----------



## Carsten (1. November 2008)

meine Meinung zu diesem Thema

Noch Fragen?


----------



## smohr (2. November 2008)

So machts Spass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the_real_iflow (5. November 2008)

Nochmal zur Frage, was noch kaputt gehen kann bei gesalzenen Strassen:

Alunippel korrodieren sehr gerne an den Speichen fest, zentrieren ist dann nicht mehr. Hier hilft eine Schicht (Auto-)Wachs oder Leinöl auf den Nippeln.

Fahre sehr gerne im Winter - das mit der Dunkelheit lässt sich mit einer Lampe à la Lupine super umgehen. Bei Dunkelheit zu biken hat seinen ganz eigenen Reiz. Unglaublich, was da nachts im Wald an Viehzeug rumrennt


----------



## dubbel (5. November 2008)

aber die frage ist doch 





Jonn^y schrieb:


> wenn kein Schnee liegt??



wobei die nachfrage mich noch mehr verdutzt: 


Jonn^y schrieb:


> Ich mein ob es nicht zu gefährlich ist im Winter zu fahren oder so?


welche risiken sind denn zu erwarten?


----------



## gerry (5. November 2008)

Ja Salz ist böse aber ich spül das Bike einfach mit einem Kübel Wasser nach der Fahrt ab und ertränk es vorher immer in Öl.

Ich fahre seit 2000 und hab noch keinen Schaden dur den Winter am Bike gehabt, NICHTS.

Allerdings versuchen wir schon dass wir fast nicht auf salznassen Strassen fahren müssen, das ist bei der Menge an Schipisten und Rodelbahnen leicht zu realisieren.

LG


----------



## tiroler1973 (5. November 2008)

Mit Spikes sogar auf einigen Bergen hier im Lande der frohlockenden Berge. 

Hast mich gerade auf eine Idee gebracht. Vielleicht leist ich mir dieses Jahr Spikes und heize mal ne Rodelbahn runter. Jetzt, wo so viele Rodelbahnen beleuchtet sind, muss das am Abend ja eine riesen Gaudi sein.

Danke für die Anregung!


----------



## gerry (5. November 2008)

Wow heil Michael  alter Schulkollege ;-) 
Kauf dir ne Lupine! Ja scheiss viel Geld ich weiss aber macht die Nacht zum Tag und du kannst immer fahren.
Wo bist denn so unterwegs? Fahrst mal ne Runde mit? Fährst du auch FR?

LG Gerry


----------



## bully98 (6. November 2008)

Hallo gerry was wird denn bei dir alles eingeölt?
Das gesamte Bike inkl. Rahmen?
Kann mir das irgendwie nicht so recht vorstellen.

Hilft da evtl auch eine Schicht Heisswachs aus den SB-Autowaschboxen?


----------



## tombrider (6. November 2008)

Um auf die Frage zurück zu kommen:
Wenn kein Schnee liegt, dann Reifen mit gutem Grip bei Kälte, Laub  und
Matsch aufziehen (ich fahre Maxxis Swamp Thing Mischung 60a), oder Reifen mit Spikes an der Seite (z.B. Schwalbe Snow Stud, ich fahre ein ähnliches Modell von Nokian). Reifen mit Spikes auch in der Mitte machen dann wenig Sinn.


----------



## Trailblizz (6. November 2008)

schweddl schrieb:


> Fahre sehr gerne im Winter - das mit der Dunkelheit lässt sich mit einer Lampe à la Lupine super umgehen. Bei Dunkelheit zu biken hat seinen ganz eigenen Reiz. Unglaublich, was da nachts im Wald an Viehzeug rumrennt



Fragt sich bloss, ob das "Viehzeug" das auch so reizvoll findet, wenn Du nachts mit Deiner Lupine im Wald rumleuchtest. Nach meiner Meinung haben Biker bei Dunkelheit nichts im Wald verloren. Der Winter ist ohnehin schon die stressigste Jahreszeit für die Tiere, da sind nächtliche Störungen durch Biker nicht auch noch notwendig. Wir weisen doch immer gern darauf hin, wie umweltverbunden der Bikesport ist, also verhalten wir uns bitte auch so.

Aber tagsüber bin ich einverstanden: Biken im Schnee macht extrem Spass!


----------



## tombrider (6. November 2008)

Das Viehzeug ist mir herzlich egal. Ich esse es sogar gelegentlich.
Insekten sind im Winter kaum ein Problem. Die Kälte schon eher.

Ich habe die Original Wollsocken der Norwegischen Armee. Ähnliche gibts beim Militär-Versand Räer in Hildesheim.

http://www.raeer.com/shopdisplayproducts.asp?page=1


----------



## gerry (6. November 2008)

Hallo,

Viehzeug *grins* die sind auch froh wenn man mal mit der Lupine fährt, da behalten sie den Überblick.

Eine Gefahr bleibt allerdings wenn man mal um 5.00 Uhr Früh auf dem Weg zur Schipiste ist, Jäger mit 2,6 Promille.

Thema Socken: Muttis gestrickte Socken sind die Besten!!!! vom Herbst bis Frühling ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (6. November 2008)

dann dürfen nachts auch keine Autos mehr durch den Wald fahren, keine Bäume mehr mit Erntemaschinen gefällt und kein Holz von riesigen Lastern abtransportiert werden.
Und wie soll ich zur Arbeit kommen? Warten bis es hell ist? Ich brauche meine Gleitzeit für den Sommer!!!


----------



## on any sunday (6. November 2008)

Trailblizz schrieb:


> Fragt sich bloss, ob das "Viehzeug" das auch so reizvoll findet, wenn Du nachts mit Deiner Lupine im Wald rumleuchtest. Nach meiner Meinung haben Biker bei Dunkelheit nichts im Wald verloren. Der Winter ist ohnehin schon die stressigste Jahreszeit für die Tiere, da sind nächtliche Störungen durch Biker nicht auch noch notwendig. Wir weisen doch immer gern darauf hin, wie umweltverbunden der Bikesport ist, also verhalten wir uns bitte auch so.



Zum Großteil handelt es sich bei uns um Nutzwald und die Tiere, die sich darin aufhalten, z.B. das Rotwild, hat überhaupt keine natürlichen Feinde mehr, abgesehen von ein paar Jadgpächtern. Da spiele ich doch gerne ein wenig das Regulativ und stresse die paar kränklichen Rehe, die natürlich immer am Wegesrand auf mich warten, um erschreckt zu werden.


----------



## tiroler1973 (6. November 2008)

gerry schrieb:


> Fahrst mal ne Runde mit? Fährst du auch FR?
> LG Gerry


Hallo!
Im FR Bereich bin ich überhaupt nicht daheim. Dafür fehlt mir der Mum und die Technik und mit 34 Jahren will ich das auch nicht mehr lernen. Das Winterheizen ist mir sporadisch eingefallen, mal sehen ob ich es wagen werde. Wobei ich im Winter lieber ein Schitour gehe.
Bin mehr auf der CC Schiene und fahre dann und wann mal einen Trail wenn es sich gar nicht vermeiden läßt. 
Die dezenten Lamperl von Lupine sind mir etwas zu heavy im Preis. 

Gruß Michael


----------



## gerry (6. November 2008)

Hallo Michael,

wennst mal Trail, auch leichte fahren willst meld dich einfach ;-)

LG Gerry

P.S.: wir sollten mal GPS Datein tauschen da hab ich massig Touren


----------

